# Post-contest bloat



## musclepump (May 10, 2005)

How long does this feeling last? Everything I eat feels like a brick and I can tell I'm holding major water! How long does this stick around like this?


----------



## P-funk (May 11, 2005)

lol.....drink a ton of water.  man, that is such a bad feeling.


----------



## dakota (May 11, 2005)

ahh, i was wondering the same thing. the top part of my stomach sticks way out when im done eating. i have to lay down everytime. it kills!  
 im going back and forth on wether or not to do another contest in 10 days, cause i look, and feel, like shit


----------



## JLB001 (May 11, 2005)

as long as you keep eatting crap and not drinking enough water.


----------



## musclepump (May 11, 2005)

My diet isn't as primo as it was pre-contest, but it isn't bad. But fuck, I feel bloated and look fat.

 Dakota... DO THE SHOW!


----------



## Fashong (May 14, 2005)

Dakota looks amazing and looks like he has no fat whatsoever


----------



## kkschaef (May 14, 2005)

When you get back to clean eating (not diet) and drink lots of water the bloat will subside. It takes the body a little while to adjust to normal eating. As long as your not eating crap it should go away.


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2005)

I can't wait for the bloat.  I love the bloat.  I rub warm oil on my bloated belly like a little buddah every night.


----------



## musclepump (May 14, 2005)

I hate the bloat. I still have a bit because I've been eating about 6,000 calories a day since my competition has ended, and not all clean, either. I'm getting back into the gym on Monday--only did two light workouts this week, giving myself a bit of a break, dietary and physically. Cleaning out the mind and body, a fresh bulking phase begins Monday.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

It must be miserable.


----------



## BritChick (May 15, 2005)

Awwww... bad memories!
After my last contest I went on an all out binge of eating crap for a  week and not drinking enough water, my fricking ankles and knees were soooooo swollen, I gained 29lbs in two weeks and at least 10lbs of that was fluid retention, husband said I looked like a 'floater' I was so swollen, it was nasty and damn painful, took me a good two and a half weeks for it to subside and I dropped 12lbs of the excess gain by three weeks post contest.


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

My kidneys hurt like hell.... is this normal?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

it is probably your lower back hurting from all the pressure that your bloated belly is creating.


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

I hope so. When I press on my back at either side it hurts like a biiittccchhh... even walking hurts a bit.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

yea, you probably ahve a good amount of weight being held to the front of you which is puttinf pressure on your lower back (think a pregnant woman).  I had the same problem when I was that bloated, I couldn't even sit up straight.  Just keep pounding that water man!  You may want to throw in extra cardio for a week to sweat it out and possibly hit up some water pills or diuretics.


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

I'm back into swimming... this could cause a problem at practice... whoo... How much water would you suggest daily?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

when i am super bloated like that I usually try and get 2.5-3 gallons a day.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

only for a couple of days though.  then back down to 2gallons.


----------



## musclepump (May 15, 2005)

I'd do anything to get rid of this... my goodness... one item of food and I feel fatter than a cow, forget going out to eat; that'll kill me


----------



## jaim91 (May 16, 2005)

Which competition did you just compete in? How long ago was it?


----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

I had one last weekend and one the weekend before that (April 30 and May 7)


----------



## jaim91 (May 16, 2005)

Wow, two contests in two weekends? Was that hard on you?


----------



## musclepump (May 16, 2005)

Incredibly hard. But worth it.


----------



## jaim91 (May 17, 2005)

Well, congrats...how long is your offseason going to be? What is your training/ diet going to be like?


----------



## JLB001 (May 17, 2005)

Jaime.....we need to stick to the subject of the thread here.......


----------



## dakota (May 17, 2005)

hey pump- you should just start dieting for another contest!!!! jk! im downing my 3 gallons/day now and the pregnant look is gone, except at night after that last chug-.5gallon. but throughout the day its back to being flat. cant wait to carb up!!


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> hey pump- you should just start dieting for another contest!!!! jk! im downing my 3 gallons/day now and the pregnant look is gone, except at night after that last chug-.5gallon. but throughout the day its back to being flat. cant wait to carb up!!


You decide on doing that other show?


----------



## dakota (May 17, 2005)

yeah, this sat. i was much more enthused about the last one tho. just no energy...


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

I feel you. I lasted through two shows. But you learn from the first and can apply it quickly to the second, which is nice. No need to wait a year to see how your new learned ideas play out. Good luck!


----------

